# Aide Automator



## angus2064 (24 Août 2010)

Bonsoir tous le monde ,

Je cherche a créer un processus Automator pour safari .je m'explique :
J'aimerais pouvoir enregistrer les images ouvertes dans tous les onglés de safari en même temps sans devoir a chaque fois re-ouvrir l'onglet en question.

J'ai eu beau chercher ,je n'ai rien trouver qui correspond a mes attentes ...
Si jamais quelqu'un a une solution ,sa m'arrangerai pas mal  .

Merci.


----------



## ceslinstinct (27 Août 2010)

angus2064 a dit:


> Bonsoir tous le monde ,
> 
> Je cherche a créer un processus Automator pour safari .je m'explique :
> J'aimerais pouvoir enregistrer les images ouvertes dans tous les onglés de safari en même temps sans devoir a chaque fois re-ouvrir l'onglet en question.
> ...


Bonjour

Cette question aurais été posée dans *Développement sur Mac*, elle aurais plus de chance d'avoir une réponse.

@+


----------

